
Ask HN: I feel like butter scraped over too much bread. Too many interests? - nobody271
A few years ago I wanted to learn AI, bad. So bad that I actually learned the math starting from not even knowing pre-algebra.<p>I got side-tracked working on this site https:&#x2F;&#x2F;regressionbuddy.com and I got side-tracked from that with this side-project that I used to learn Xamarin (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;steganographyjr.com&#x2F; &lt;-- that UI is not done, I&#x27;m going to get help from a graphic designer ...someday) but it quickly devolved into making this animation (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;steganographyjr.com&#x2F;three.1.html).<p>Well now I&#x27;ve become very interested in Security and anonymity and it&#x27;s all I really want to do right now.<p>Now I&#x27;m trying to remember how I got off track with AI which is still my ultimate goal. That math website I linked to is going to take years to finish (unless I can find some help).  I don&#x27;t expect the site to make any money. I don&#x27;t expect the steganography app to make any money. They&#x27;re just good things that I have the ability to create.<p>I&#x27;m starting to realize that I&#x27;m way behind on learning AI but security has become a legitimate interest of mine but I&#x27;ve got both these side-projects which are huge investments in time. ...I might drop the math website if no one ever uses it (like if I&#x27;m on year two and there is still no one using it at all).<p>Any advice on how I can have my cake an eat it too?
======
comboy
1\. Spend some time on wondering what really ultimately matters.

2\. Make a list of what you want to do.

3\. Sort it by (how much do I want it/how much time may be necessary to
accomplish it)*

4\. Take the first item and focus on it, if two items have similar value then
it doesn't matter which one you choose, just make a choice. * *

5\. Go back, preferably to step 1.

* If you can, try switching mindset to "things I want to be doing right now" from "things I want to get done". It makes choosing easier, but you need to be honest with yourself (because then thanks to rational thinking you can avoid instant gratification pitfall)

* * Some activities may work towards multiple goals at once, those may be attractive.

------
through
I cannot advise well, but I thank you for your metaphor! Creating from the
heart is an endless process as people always change. It is convenient to make
choices on the basis of money, but a profession with a good ethic is priceless
and serves the better good. Perhaps break up your passions into those of
curiosity and those of necessity, and unpack from there. Less is more some
times.

~~~
nobody271
FYI that's from Bilbo Baggins

------
navjack27
You sound like me and I have ADHD...

